# What's the red color?



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Just got a new batch of Bird's Eye Maple.
Check out the red grain.
Any idea what you call this?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Just got a new batch of Bird's Eye Maple.
> Check out the red grain.
> Ant idea what you call this?


Pictures??










 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

If you're not seeing pics, I apologize......:furious:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*How's this????*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Could be spalting.










 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Could be spalting.QUOTE]
> 
> Really???
> Tell me more about Red Spalting........


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Inbred with box elder. Lol


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> cabinetman said:
> 
> 
> > Could be spalting.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

How about just calling it awesome?:yes:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sometimes Dusty you have the best advice.......

I'll stop trying to name and and just appreciate the gift.....Thank you.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

it sure is purty:thumbsup:


----------



## wagnerm (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree, the dark dotting thin strikes of red could be spalting.
It's one of a kind.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Let's see the table the bowl is sitting on. 
Now that looks nice.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

just a thought but Im guessing its a bark inclusion. bark on many different kinds of maple is a light red color so Im guessing its a big ollll bark inclusion any idea what part of the tree the wood came from?


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

what ever it is can i have some that's some amazing colour will you be turning off the foot or leaving it 
Robbie


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

robbiethewood said:


> what ever it is can i have some that's some amazing colour will you be turning off the foot or leaving it
> Robbie


I think I'll leave it....is that okay?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

bond3737 said:


> just a thought but Im guessing its a bark inclusion. bark on many different kinds of maple is a light red color so Im guessing its a big ollll bark inclusion any idea what part of the tree the wood came from?


Thanks for the reply.......
what exactly is a "bark inclusion" ???


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I think I'll leave it....is that okay?


that's fine its your bowl i would like to see it turned up the other side if tats ok 
robbie


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

tc, I like leaving a foot on my bowls, but I put a little more work into them. I like to hollow out the inner portion and place some decorative rings. Remember it is inevitable that when people look at your bowls, the first thing they do is pick them up and look at the bottom. Take as much care there as you did on the top. If you don't already, get in the habit of signing, dating and writing the species on the bottom (inside your foot is a good place).


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

That is cool


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

a bark inclusion is when, as the tree grows it will occasionally absorb pieces of bark dirt, leaves etc. they are usually found up close to a crotch in a tree but Ive found em all over the place.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I myself think its rotten and should be disposed of properly. Send it to me and I will take care of it for you:yes:


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Let's see the table the bowl is sitting on.
> Now that looks nice.


I would also like to see more of the table and info about that wood. Thanks


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

sawdustfactory said:


> Take as much care there as you did on the top. If you don't already, get in the habit of signing, dating and writing the species on the bottom (inside your foot is a good place).


I started doing what you suggested, Dusty










I'll practice more to get better letter shape and spacing


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking about. Don't forget the date too.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

nicely done 
did you leave the foot on the red figured bowl


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

yes i did...Dusty told me to.....:laughing:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait a minute, I just said I like to leave a foot, not that you had to ;-). Turn em how you like em, as occasionally I'll turn one w/o a foot. ;-)


----------

